# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  Where to get Pine wood (planks)?

## windcharm

Hi,

I am currently DIY a cabinet for my fish tank and would like to know where I can get pine wood planks cut to size? Preferably in the east area.

I need 1 piece of wood with the dimension of 65cm by 69.5cm and 2 pieces of wood with the dimension of 49cm by 47.5cm. The thickness should about about 2cm.

Thanks in advance

----------


## Aquaculture

There are a couple of carpenter shops near Enous MRT. Maybe you should check them out.

----------


## windcharm

> There are a couple of carpenter shops near Enous MRT. Maybe you should check them out.


Are you talking about those industrial area or furniture shop? Do you have the exact address of that area?

----------


## Aquaculture

Its industrial area bro. Don't have the actual address, just happened to drive pass and saw a couple some time back.

----------


## windcharm

OK, thank you. I will go there and take a look.

----------

